

Customers won't give you money unless you ask - sebg
http://blog.downie.com.au/customers-wont-give-you-money-unless-you-ask

======
sebg
Key paragraph =>

"To confirm this, we conducted a simple A/B test where 50% of users we're not
shown that a free plan was available at registration. With no change in the
product, trial period or the pricing, we saw an immediate increase in usage
across all key metrics. Engagement more than doubled. Furthermore, this
resulted in a doubling in conversions to paid plans. Yes, double."

